# Smoking Meat, Fish, Game and Grilling -- BBQING



## bluesman.54 (Apr 13, 2013)

I have a custom made smoker. Vertical chamber with an 18 " cubed firebox. I can use 12-14" logs for smoking. I have three shelves with 12 sq. ft. of racks for cooking area with a 16" clearence. It was made for me by a friend that works for the local DOT. Good thing he is also a welder. The steel is nice and thick and "Sally" is wonderfully seasoned after three years of use. I have an area in my garage whith a chimmney so my smoker stays inside, out of the weather and I can smoke year round, no matter the weather. I smoke anything and everything in there. I keep a large selection of hickory, oak, maple, apple, cherry, pear, and peach wood on hand. Several cords worth.

For grilling I am a conirmed Weber user. I have an old one that has been welded several times with the three individual air vents on the bottom as opposed to the one vent control system they make now. IMO -- it gives better control over the air flow and temp.

Anyone else into BBQing? What kind of a rig do you have? What do you cook? What is your favorite wood to use for what type of product?


----------



## huskers (Oct 2, 2012)

I love smoking brother.

right now I just have a small cheap Walmart smoker but it does the job.

this is the one I want to get before football season starts.

http://www.orschelnfarmhome.com/Ors...ler-smoking-pro?&query=Smoker&hits=12&offset=

Ribs, brisket, chicken and my favorite........turkey!

I brine my turkey for 2 days and smoke with apple and cherry wood.

Have you ever smoked carp Michael?


----------



## edwardsdigital (Mar 18, 2013)

One of my favorites for smoking is a huge meatloaf! I was turned on to smoked meatloaf by one of the subs on a job site I was on a few years ago. I am pretty sure that guy was smoking just about anything that fit in his smoker!!


----------



## bluesman.54 (Apr 13, 2013)

That is a nice looking smoker -- nice deep off set firebox. That will really help with temp control. Turkey -- brined is the only way to go -- with apple and cherry is a true delicacy! I also brine fresh ham and smoke my own ham and bacon. I brine brisket and make pastrami also.

Do you do Texas or regular Brisket? Pulled pork? Chicken can be good also.

Yes, I've smoked carp -- and it is wicked good! Brined of course. For some reason that I don't understand most of the small bones disappear. I have people bring me carp all the time. We split it and I smoke it for them. Eat it cold while you smoke a cigar and drink a beer. It is heavenly!

Glad to see you are into smoking meat Brother. Life is good!


----------



## bluesman.54 (Apr 13, 2013)

Meatloaf? Now I have never tried that -- but now I will! That sounds great? What woods do you like to use?



edwardsdigital said:


> One of my favorites for smoking is a huge meatloaf! I was turned on to smoked meatloaf by one of the subs on a job site I was on a few years ago. I am pretty sure that guy was smoking just about anything that fit in his smoker!!


----------



## edwardsdigital (Mar 18, 2013)

Whatever the owner of the smoker has around!! Unfortunately the best I can do is add the mesquite or apple chips to my kettle grill right now. I see grill / smoker combos like Josh linked to all the time in the stores and I always say "one of these days". I just havent pulled the trigger yet to get one of my own. The chips do OK in the big kettle I have, but for really slow smoking its just not the same.


----------



## huskers (Oct 2, 2012)

bluesman.54 said:


> That is a nice looking smoker -- nice deep off set firebox. That will really help with temp control. Turkey -- brined is the only way to go -- with apple and cherry is a true delicacy! I also brine fresh ham and smoke my own ham and bacon. I brine brisket and make pastrami also.
> 
> Do you do Texas or regular Brisket? Pulled pork? Chicken can be good also.
> 
> ...


I think the salt in the brine makes the bones soften up enough that you don't even know your eating them.

Do you have a recipe for brine smoked carp Michael?


----------



## bluesman.54 (Apr 13, 2013)

Yes, I do. I'll post it in a day or two. It's in the house and I have ice on my ankle and am too lazy to get up and go get it. Or it might be the hydrocone and Templeton Rye. Tough call for now....



huskers said:


> I think the salt in the brine makes the bones soften up enough that you don't even know your eating them.
> 
> Do you have a recipe for brine smoked carp Michael?


----------



## huskers (Oct 2, 2012)

bluesman.54 said:


> Yes, I do. I'll post it in a day or two. It's in the house and I have ice on my ankle and am too lazy to get up and go get it. Or it might be the hydrocone and Templeton Rye. Tough call for now....


No worries bud.

I love smoked carp but I can't seem to get the brine right


----------



## purepoker (Sep 15, 2011)

going salmon fishing the first weekend of june... 4-5 of us guys get together every year and catch the limit of 12-15 lb salmon, and trout... Later that evening we all cook 2-3 slabs differently, and end up with a huge variety of bbq'd and smoked fish. Some use cedar planks, some even use mesquite, oak, hickory, etc. I smoke mine low and slow, then i combine it with cream cheese, and garlic powder to make a very tasty cracker spread. If im not too intoxicated, i will take some pics and post here...


----------



## T3Hunter (Mar 12, 2013)

I use my Bradley smoker whenever the weather is cooperative enough. I finished a batch of candied salmon today and it turned out fantastic. I love smoked ribs with the 3-2-1 method, and make my own game sausage in the fall. I'm lucky we have such a variety of game around here. My go-to woods are usually pecan, apple and maple but I do mix it up a fair bit.

For grilling I picked up a Napolean propane BBQ last year and it works great year round giving great heat even when the temperature is minus ridiculous. The infrared burner is top notch. I also use smoker tubes for wood chips in it, but that's a lot fussier then the Bradley and I haven't perfected it yet.


----------



## HIM (Sep 12, 2012)

I have a Brinkmann 3 burner grill. I grill fish, shrimp, lobster, pork chops, chicken, ribs, turkey, veggies, pretty much everything. I use a smoke box if I'm in the mood for smoking something. For wood I usually use mesquite or apple chips. Though one of my favorites is hickory smoked swordfish or ribs smoked with apple wood.


----------



## bluesman.54 (Apr 13, 2013)

If possible -- please do post the pics. Your recipe sounds wonderful!



purepoker said:


> going salmon fishing the first weekend of june... 4-5 of us guys get together every year and catch the limit of 12-15 lb salmon, and trout... Later that evening we all cook 2-3 slabs differently, and end up with a huge variety of bbq'd and smoked fish. Some use cedar planks, some even use mesquite, oak, hickory, etc. I smoke mine low and slow, then i combine it with cream cheese, and garlic powder to make a very tasty cracker spread. If im not too intoxicated, i will take some pics and post here...


----------



## bluesman.54 (Apr 13, 2013)

Man -- I would love to spend a wonderful day with you in the promised land. Cigars, beer, BBQ, and music. What else does a man need? You are blessed!



HIM said:


> I have a Brinkmann 3 burner grill. I grill fish, shrimp, lobster, pork chops, chicken, ribs, turkey, veggies, pretty much everything. I use a smoke box if I'm in the mood for smoking something. For wood I usually use mesquite or apple chips. Though one of my favorites is hickory smoked swordfish or ribs smoked with apple wood.


----------



## Tobias Lutz (Feb 18, 2013)

I have a pretty inexpensive barrel smoker but its all in how you use it :biggrin:

One of the better things I've done with it was smoking a turkey last Thanksgiving. I stuffed it with fresh cranberries, granny smith apples, pecans, and sage before smoking it with cherry and applewood chips for a few hours. Then I took it off the grill to baste it with a honey mustard glaze and finish it under the broiler in the oven. Delicious


----------



## HIM (Sep 12, 2012)

bluesman.54 said:


> Man -- I would love to spend a wonderful day with you in the promised land. Cigars, beer, BBQ, and music. What else does a man need? You are blessed!


You make your way down here and I'll set up a brew session so we can brew some beer, smoke cigars, drink a ton of homebrew, all while grilling up some good Q and listening to some blues lol. You know where to find me.


----------



## HIM (Sep 12, 2012)

Tobias Lutz said:


> I have a pretty inexpensive barrel smoker but its all in how you use it :biggrin:
> 
> One of the better things I've done with it was smoking a turkey last Thanksgiving. I stuffed it with fresh cranberries, granny smith apples, pecans, and sage before smoking it with cherry and applewood chips for a few hours. Then I took it off the grill to baste it with a honey mustard glaze and finish it under the broiler in the oven. Delicious


That sounds awesome.


----------



## bluesman.54 (Apr 13, 2013)

Barrel smokers can be great. And you are right, it is how you use the smoker you have. Each one is different and you have to learn the sweet spots. Your turkey sounds absolutely awesome!



Tobias Lutz said:


> I have a pretty inexpensive barrel smoker but its all in how you use it :biggrin:
> 
> One of the better things I've done with it was smoking a turkey last Thanksgiving. I stuffed it with fresh cranberries, granny smith apples, pecans, and sage before smoking it with cherry and applewood chips for a few hours. Then I took it off the grill to baste it with a honey mustard glaze and finish it under the broiler in the oven. Delicious


----------



## liquidicem (May 23, 2013)

I do as much cooking as possible on my Big Green Egg. It is one of the best purchases I have ever made. I try to cook dinner on it at least 5 times a week during the warmer months. 

One of our favorites is actually using it to make pizzas. Still working on finding an easy but tasty dough recipe, but having fun trying out a few every month.

I'm going to be smoke 3 racks of ribs and doing a couple spatchcock chickens for a family dinner on Friday. Can't wait!


----------



## The Nothing (Mar 22, 2013)

I cook some times


----------



## bluesman.54 (Apr 13, 2013)

Eggs are great! It sounds as if yours is well seasoned. What is a spatchcock chicken? I have not heard of them before.



liquidicem said:


> I do as much cooking as possible on my Big Green Egg. It is one of the best purchases I have ever made. I try to cook dinner on it at least 5 times a week during the warmer months.
> 
> One of our favorites is actually using it to make pizzas. Still working on finding an easy but tasty dough recipe, but having fun trying out a few every month.
> 
> I'm going to be smoke 3 racks of ribs and doing a couple spatchcock chickens for a family dinner on Friday. Can't wait!


----------



## bluesman.54 (Apr 13, 2013)

Man that looks good! I want to come hang out with you while you smoke the fish especially. That is a real art.

Thanks for the GREAT cigar pass I received today. And the fishing lures were a GREAT addition. I will properly thank you on the other forum -- but wanted to thank you now also. DUDE -- you sent GREAT cigars! Thank you!



The Nothing said:


> I cook some times


----------



## liquidicem (May 23, 2013)

bluesman.54 said:


> Eggs are great! It sounds as if yours is well seasoned. What is a spatchcock chicken? I have not heard of them before.


Spatchcock is just the way the bird is prepared. You cut out the backbone and then open up the rib cage a little so that it can sit flat on the grid. It cooks much quicker this way with less burnt meat. I usually cook it direct on a raised grid at 375F for ~45 minutes. Cooking to temp, but that is a pretty close approximation.

It looks like this:


----------



## bluesman.54 (Apr 13, 2013)

That looks fantastic! I am going to try that. Thanks for the tip and the pictures.



liquidicem said:


> Spatchcock is just the way the bird is prepared. You cut out the backbone and then open up the rib cage a little so that it can sit flat on the grid. It cooks much quicker this way with less burnt meat. I usually cook it direct on a raised grid at 375F for ~45 minutes. Cooking to temp, but that is a pretty close approximation.
> 
> It looks like this:


----------

